# Betta chasing my Blue Gourami



## TheAmazingfish (Sep 15, 2007)

I got my new Blue Gourami yesterday. At first my betta accepted him as one. then I went away for a hour or 2. I came back to Mr. Betta chasing him and bitting him. I was woundering if it was over the food? Or could it be that he just hates him? The Blue Gourami doesn't seem to care about being in the same tank. Oh ya before i finish could it be that the tank is to small. Moved them form each other for now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Gouramis and bettas usually inhabit the same areas of the tank and they are both aggressive, so its not always a good idea to keep them together....especially in smaller tanks.

I believe the tank is a 10g, based on your other posts, right?

If so, this is too small for a betta and a gourami to be kept together IMO.


----------



## TheAmazingfish (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes. I will have my 10g setup by Thursday. My betta is I think about a year old. And my Blue Gourami is a baby still so i put him in a 1.5g for now is that ok


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

As long as his requirements are met e.g. temp and water conditions I don't see why he can't be in the 1.5g for a short period of time..and by short I mean a few days not weeks. It really has to be a temporary measure or he will simply foul the water too quickly and die...also there really isn't enough room for him in that tank for the long term. It might actually make more sense to swap them over... Betta in the 1.5g and gourami in the 10g.


----------



## TheAmazingfish (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes I know. Betta is in a fish bowl for now my Blue Gourami is in the 1.5. Like I have said many times Thursday is when I will get my new tank set up the Gourami isnt even a inch yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

A Blue gourami will eventually outgrow a 10g....they get 4-5 inches long and can be rather aggressive to fish near their size.....especially males.


----------



## TheAmazingfish (Sep 15, 2007)

It is just going to be a tank of Blue Gourami and one more kind of fish not sure yet


----------

